# T-Shirt-Spruch-Voting



## freshman07 (12. Juni 2004)

Also, wähle:

1. geile kante hart getippt
2. in trial we trust.
3. Das Leben ist eine Stufe
4. Defining Bike Skills
5. "endurance trial runs" (bedeutet sinngemaess: "Dauerfestigkeitslauf")
6. "exterresTRIAL"
7. out of kilter
8. urban warrior
9. I flex my rims.
10. balance of force


 auf auf, geht wählen! Die Urne wartet.

sAMS und ro


----------



## aramis (13. Juni 2004)

Warum kann man da mehrere Sachen ankreuzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juni 2004)

warum kann man da nicht "menace to society" ankreuzen?


----------



## Booomer (13. Juni 2004)

und der spruch der jetzt druf ist? ich mein, is auch nicht mein favorit, aber gleiches recht für alle! also muß "our sport forever" auch mit drauf


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juni 2004)

ob dem Grundsatz: gleiches Recht für alle Sprüche(nachzulesen in der europäischen Spruchrechtskonvention), müssen: "menace to society" und "our sport forever" wirklich noch drauf...


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Juni 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> ob dem Grundsatz: gleiches Recht für alle Sprüche(nachzulesen in der europäischen Spruchrechtskonvention), müssen: "menace to society" und "our sport forever" wirklich noch drauf...



ebent...


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

ihr habt ja recht, aber mehr als 10 wahlmöglichkeiten geht nicht, und welche 2 soll ich für "menace to society" und "our sport forever" wegnehmen?
Dann änder ich das natürlich sofort!! 

sAMS


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

@aramis: man kann mehrere Sachen ankreuzen, weil:

angenommen ich fände spruch 3,4, und 7 gut (wahllos rausgegriffen!) 
und ein anderer 2 und 7, 
und meinetwegen ein dritter 5 und 7, 
dann sind sich die einzelnen Personen in ihrer Wahl klar uneinig, aber da alle zumindest diesen einen Spruch als Favoriten ansehen, kann man sagen, dass der dann als "der Beste" angesehen werden kann, denke ich. Deshalb kann man mehrere Sachen ankreuzen [hab auch lange überlegt, ob ich es mit mehr ankreuzen machen soll oder nicht, aber ich hab ja selber schon gewählt, und konnte mich net entscheiden] 

sAMS


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juni 2004)

Hi, also ich hab gerade meine t-shirts wieder abbestellt, weil ich die ganzen Sprüche da total ******** finde!!!
our sport forever ist der Klassiker und den finde ich auch cool, aber sowas wie, in trial we trust, wir vertrauen in Trial????? Hallo??? dat ius doch totaler Mist..........


----------



## johnny.winter (13. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich hab gerade meine t-shirts wieder abbestellt, weil ich die ganzen Sprüche da total ******** finde!!!
> our sport forever ist der Klassiker und den finde ich auch cool, aber sowas wie, in trial we trust, wir vertrauen in Trial????? Hallo??? dat ius doch totaler Mist..........


Ich auch!
Sorry Leute, aber mit solchen Plattheiten auf dem Shirt möchte ich nicht rumlaufen...


----------



## mtb-trialer (13. Juni 2004)

@freshman07
tu mal bitte our sport forever auch mit rein...ist nämlich auch nen beliebter spruch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (13. Juni 2004)

muss es nicht auch "extraterrestrial" heißen?


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Juni 2004)

aha... wie max & co schon richtig bemerkt haben, hab ich mir nicht "our sport forever" ausgedacht. das ist nämlich tatsächlich ein klassiker im trialsport.
und ich werde auch 100%ig kein t-shirt bestellen,wenn ich mit einem spruch der keinen sinn ergibt, oder so einem prollspruch wie "menace to society" rumlaufen muss! 
auch das das logo vorn in klein seitlich auf die brust kommen soll ist nicht wirklich toll. und da spreche ich jetzt nicht von meiner subjektiven meinung. 99,9% aller shirts von namenhaften herstellern wie z.b. ripcurl, billabong, santa cruz, tony hawk usw. entscheiden sich für vorne zentriert. und das bestimmt nicht ohne grund.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juni 2004)

vorne zentriert finde ich auch besser!!! 
also ich bin für vollgendes;
logo vorne zentriert, und our sport forever!!!


----------



## Mehrdad (13. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, also ich hab gerade meine t-shirts wieder abbestellt, weil ich die ganzen Sprüche da total ******** finde!!!
> our sport forever ist der Klassiker und den finde ich auch cool, aber sowas wie, in trial we trust, wir vertrauen in Trial????? Hallo??? dat ius doch totaler Mist..........



Hast ja Recht, wie wäre es damit:

*Trail- some* !, * Trailisim*, *Higher Trail*, *Trail ist Geil!*

       oder, *Kucks du Trail?, Trail-Partei, Trail' O-mat, XXXtra- Trail*....etc

Mehrdad


----------



## johnny.winter (13. Juni 2004)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja Recht, wie wäre es damit:
> 
> *Trail- some* !, * Trailisim*, *Higher Trail*, *Trail ist Geil!*
> 
> ...


Wo kommst Du denn her?!


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Juni 2004)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja Recht, wie wäre es damit:
> 
> *Trail- some* !, * Trailisim*, *Higher Trail*, *Trail ist Geil!*
> 
> ...



isset denn zu fassen???    ich kann nich mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Hi, 

Ich wunder mich gerade über die Umfrage von Trials-Max, weil da soviele für vorne zentriert sind, und sich doch vorhin im "Ein Trial-Zeichen setzen"-Thread soviele für klein Brust und groß Rücken ausgesprochen hatten (wofür ich auch bin).   
Wir können Our Sport forever gerne als Spruch behalten, dann ist der Boomer schneller mit den Shirts fertig, und einen Spruch, der allen gefällt (quasi der "Knüller-Spruch" den finden wir eh nicht...) und, ich bin ja neu dabei, wenn der Spruch ein Klassiker ist [bei Jan gibts ja auch den einen Sticker mit "our sport"] dann ist der Spruch doch vollkommen passend!  

Ich bin mittlerweile auch dafür, dass wir es bei dem Spruch belassen, da das nur "zuviel Staub aufwirbelt"!    Ich nehm jetzt aber trotzdem die 2 Sprüche, für die bis jetzt keiner gestimmt hat raus, und tu dafür 2 (hoffentlich) besser ankommende Sprüche rein! 
@Xmut Zadar: hast recht...!


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

nochmalich...
Ist es möglich eine Umfrage zu ändern oder muss ich dafür ne komplett neue Umfrage starten??? Ich such noch eben nach einer "ändern" funktion, und hoffe sie zu finden, wenn nicht müssen wir mit der Umfrage neu anfangen....


sAMS


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juni 2004)

wie wärs überhaupt nur mit "our sport" find ich feiner wie "our sport forever" mit "menace to society" stehe ich wohl eher allein auf dem Sprücheschlachtfeld(edit: obwohl das für mich einen schönen selbstironischen Touch hat)...


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Ich find den auch net schlecht...   dass der ein "prollspruch" ist find ich ned, aber es gibt schon bessere (urban warrior ist bis jetzt spitze). 

sAMS


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> (urban warrior ist bis jetzt spitze).
> 
> sAMS



  für jemand der noch mit he-man figuren spielt, ist der bestimmt noch super! ...nimms nicht persönlich!


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Voll der gute Spruch!     *aufschreib*


----------



## mtb-trialer (13. Juni 2004)

Mehrdad schrieb:
			
		

> Hast ja Recht, wie wäre es damit:
> 
> *Trail- some* !, * Trailisim*, *Higher Trail*, *Trail ist Geil!*
> 
> ...


meine fresse das die leute es immernoch nicht kapieren....


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist eins für all die Trialer denen die Trial-Trail Verwechsler auf die Nerven gehen und einen dann 20 Fragen über Trail stellen?"



ist aus einem anderen Thread von Cryo Cube, und an dieser Stelle sehr passend.


sAMS


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Heyda Leutz, 

Wollen wir eigentlich (sieht ja aus, als würden ca. 4 besonders häufig gewählt) nach der ersten Wahl hier noch eine Finalwahl, mit eben diesen 4 oder 5 machen oder nehmen wir den Spruch mit den meisten Stimmen aus dieser Wahl?! 

sAMS


----------



## sensiminded (14. Juni 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> vorne zentriert finde ich auch besser!!!
> also ich bin für vollgendes;
> logo vorne zentriert, und our sport forever!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitty (14. Juni 2004)

Sorry Leute, mir is noch´n Spruch eingefallen bisschen spät.. ich weis....

Not a trick, but powered balance...

oder so ähnlich, zumindest find ich "Not a trick" als Anfang gut, das danach könnte auch "only gravity", "pure feeling", "muscle power" ... blabla heissen.

Mit dem Jan (biketrial.de) hab ich das mit den Aufklebern so weit abgeklärt, ihr könnt die Aufkleber bei ihm mitbestellen, sobald sich die Spruchfrage hier geklärt hat... wenn mir der allgemeine Spruch viel zu blöd (z.B. in trial we trust) ist, mache ich die Aufkleber ohne Spruch, ist vielleicht sowieso ne Überlegung wert die T-Shirts ggf. ohne Spruch zu machen. Ich nehme definitiv 6 Stk. wenn der Spruch mir gefällt bzw. kein Spruch drauf ist, mit "doofem" Spruch nehme ich jedoch sicher keins.

Pit


----------



## freshman07 (14. Juni 2004)

Bis wann soll die Umfrage denn noch laufen?! Bis Mittwoch?!

sAMS


----------



## freshman07 (15. Juni 2004)

Also Leude, 

mit 31 Wählern geht unsere Wahl wohl zu Ende. 

1. Das Leben ist ein Stufe mit 9 Stimmen
2. Geile Kante, hart getippt mit 8 Stimmen
3. Urban Warrior mit 7 Stimmen

wollen wir für diese ersten 3 noch eine neue Wahl beginnen oder es bei "Das Leben ist eine Stufe" belassen?! (dann könnten wir Boomer direkt bescheidgeben
 )

sAMSs


----------



## ph1L (15. Juni 2004)

Das Leben ist eine Stufe

wie einige schon gesagt haben...

damit kann sich sowohl "alt" als auch jung anfreunden da is geile Kante hart getippt ja mehr kritisiert worden...

also ich würde sagen 1. und feddisch


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Juni 2004)




----------



## [YoSHi] (16. Juni 2004)

"Das Leben ist voller Hindernisse" fände ich besser, ist aber etwas lang 
oder "Das Leben ist ein Hindernis" finde ich immer noch besser als Stufe 
nehme aber auch so eins ...


----------



## matthias,wandel (16. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leude,
> 
> mit 31 Wählern geht unsere Wahl wohl zu Ende.
> 
> ...



irrtum...schau dir nochma das voting an


----------



## Schlingsi (16. Juni 2004)

eben...geile kante liegt 2 vorn


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Juni 2004)

Geile Kante lag glaube ich nach Wahlende vorne.

Jetzt noch mal eine Wahl zu starten wäre ja wohl der Witz!

Man kann Dinge auch kaput diskutieren. Ein kleines bischen Entscheidungsfähigkeit sollten wir uns schon noch zugestehen.

Außerdem ist bei diesem Hickhack um den blöden Spruch nur eine Entscheidung schlüssig: Gar kein Spruch! Weil: gegen gar kein Spruch hat sich bisher niemand aufgelehnt.

Warum nicht groß auf dem Rücken verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Auch dafür gibt es doch zig Beispiele von professionell gemachten T-Shirts. Ich hab so Jack Wolfskin und verschiedene andere. Da ist immer groß auf dem Rücken und klein vorne. Sonst ist es ja fast schon ein verstecktes Zeichen. Bei groß vorne klein hinten ist eines sicher, nämlich dass es auch gesehen wird, egal aus welcher Perspektive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (16. Juni 2004)

> Außerdem ist bei diesem Hickhack um den blöden Spruch nur eine Entscheidung schlüssig: Gar kein Spruch! Weil: gegen gar kein Spruch hat sich bisher niemand aufgelehnt.



das is natürlich die alternative! mir persöhnlich würde ein zusätzlicher spruch zwar auch besser gefallen, aber geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden! 
"geile kante hart getippt" find ich auch von daher ein wenig daneben, weil der spruch für nicht-trialer, und damit 99.9% aller leute, NULL aussage hat! 

außerdem tippe ich nie


----------



## sept (16. Juni 2004)

würde auch kein spruch bevorzugen weil ich die meisten sprüche ( soll kein angriff gegen irgendjemandne hie rsien) affig finde und schließlich sollte es doch auch nur ein logo so werden ..


aber das wird jetzt die ganze diskussion noch weiterführen


----------



## [YoSHi] (16. Juni 2004)

stimmt, ganz ohne spruch ist besser als mit mittelmäßigem spruch!


----------



## freshman07 (16. Juni 2004)

Ich hab nichts dagegen, falls hier irgendjemandem "DIE ERLEUCHTUNG" kommt, aber gar kein Spruch find ich auch okay, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt finde, dass auf einem Logo kein Spruch sein sollte (@"aber das wird jetzt die ganze diskussion noch weiterführen" , da haste wohl REcht  ). Aber bestimmt ist es möglich, dass (wenn wir dem Boomer den Auftrag geben) sich dann jeder, der doch einen Spruch draufhaben will, für 5 Flocken zum T-Shirt-Drucker rennt, und sich das noch draufpappen lässt. @Ralf Stofer: "Gar kein Spruch! Weil: gegen gar kein Spruch hat sich bisher niemand aufgelehnt." Recht haste...!

Also nach allem Kein SPruch!   


sAMS


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Juni 2004)

Obwohl ich ja "Das Leben ist voller Hindernisse" wirklich sehr originell finde, ist wohl gar kein Spruch die gerechteste ALternative.


----------



## Booomer (16. Juni 2004)

na is doch supa, wir kommen zum ende!  
und das mit einem sehr überraschendem ergebniss.
ich bin auch für ohne spruch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (16. Juni 2004)

Dann hier direkt meine Bestellung Boomer!:   

2mal navyblau (größe L)
1mal Navyblau (größe M)
1mal schwarz (größe L)
und 1mal grau (größe M) 

Vielen Dank!!!   


sAMS


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Juni 2004)

Ich bin ja gegen einen Spruch und will auch die Diskussion nicht nochmals entfachen.

Deshalb hier völlig losgelöst von der T-Shirt und Aufkleber Entscheidung die Frage, wie gefällt Euch der Spruch "Balance in live"? Oder wäre dann "Live in balcance" die bessere Formulierung.

Vielleicht mache ich das dann selbst unter das Logo.

(Oje, hätte ich blos nichts gesagt)


----------



## matthias,wandel (16. Juni 2004)

das klingt wie ein butter diat werbungsslogan...sowas wie letta, live in balance,LOL


----------



## joines (17. Juni 2004)

diskussion bitte schnell beenden, weil ich ab morgen 2 wochen ned da bin!   

ich glaube ich gebe booomer schon mal ne pauschalbestellung durch.. oder wie läuft das jetzt?


----------



## freshman07 (17. Juni 2004)

@Boomer, meine Bestellung kannst du ruhig ernst nehmen, ich nehme die fünf genannten Shirts, und da sich bis jetzt immernoch niemand gegen "KEinSprucH" ausgesprochen hat... scheint das Thema tatsächlich beendet (wie Weihnachten). Und wenn die Shirts erstmal hier ankommen...!!!     UUUh, da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf!!! 

sAMS


----------



## Pitty (17. Juni 2004)

Mit ohne Spruch kann ich mich auch bestens anfreunden!
Lasst es uns dabei bleiben! Weil dann hätt ich gern:

@boomer

2x dnkl. Blau   XL
2x dnkl. Blau   L
2x dnkl. Blau   M

Und wenn ihr Euch doch noch für nen Spruch entscheidet, kann der Siebdrucker ohne Probleme den Spruch im Sieb abkleben für die, die keinen Spruch wollen!


@schlingsi
Ich brauch noch die Daten! Wenn Du schnell bist, kann ich mit ein bischen Glück Sa. o. So. nach Halle kommen... MIT Aufklebern...


Pit


----------



## Schlingsi (17. Juni 2004)

Pitty schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi
> Ich brauch noch die Daten! Wenn Du schnell bist, kann ich mit ein bischen Glück Sa. o. So. nach Halle kommen... MIT Aufklebern...
> 
> 
> Pit



daten sind auf dem weg zu dir...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Juni 2004)

@boomer

Ja wie soll denn das jetzt laufen? Sollen wir dir unsere Bestellung per Mail schicken und per Vorkasse zahlen? Oder fragt mal jemand den Jan ob er das Vertreiben will?


----------



## Booomer (17. Juni 2004)

Sooo, nun also mittig vorne, ohne spruch. find ich ja supa.
also zur bestellung farben und größen sind geblieben, also s-xl
farben royalblau, darknavyblau, grau, schwarz, rot, grün, gelb ( eher ungeeignet bei nem weißen print und macht so blaß  ). der druck wird weiß, größe und farbe is frei wählbar. alles was beim letzten anlauf geordert wurde verfällt und alles was hier im forum geordert wird, wird nicht berücksichtigt (is zu umständlich sorry).
bestellungen bitte an [email protected] .
gruß Boomer


----------



## joines (17. Juni 2004)

und die zahlweise (vorkasse?)?
genauer preis?

sry, muss das so schnell wie möglich wissen, bin morgen nur noch nachmittags ca. 2-4 std daheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

